# I'm a firm believer in Murphy's Law.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Which states that anything bad that can happen, will happen, and at the most inopportune time, so with that been said how prepared are you for an emergency, need new tires, batteries for the truck, your air condition broke, the refrigerator is not cooling, the water heater blowup, this are the kind of emergencies many here talk about but what about the big emergency ,your job is no more ,do you really have weeks or months worth of income put away for that because according to the Bureau of Labor and Statistics that is what you really are going to need till another job comes along ,so it could be a long wait without income. (http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t12.htm). So now we know the rules of the game what we need now is to apply them to our budged, what to cut off in order to be on the right track or to be survival ready for the big emergency. Let`s also not blame the government for our troubles or miss managements let`s concentrated on the facts and those are on the way we live our daily life and how many times we go out to eat or how many channels we have and by the way Apple is coming out with a new I-Phone, let's get in line.artydance:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm also a firm believer in Murphy's Law, I've actually learned to be a friend to it. That is to say I realize it's often hiding in almost anything I set my hands to do and so I try to be ahead of ML and have more than necessary on hand. Last time our water heater went bad we bought another one to have on hand for the future and by the way, anyone that has the larger water heaters, there is a new law that says you'll have it replace it with a heat pump type when your old heater element type goes bad. Our neighbor lucked out when he had to install a new water heater in his rental home, he was able to get the older style, thing is I had warned him to have an extra on hand because the electrical/plumbing store had told me about the new types months before. The neighbor was lucky to get the older style as they are probably about half the cost of the new ones. Still on water heaters and ML, most all water heaters I've ever worked on, the majority never have a cold water shut off on the cold water line feeding the water heater, I installed a shutoff on the lines going to and from the water heater. It never hurts to be ahead of the game, you just never know, you may have the money at this time for fixes, but down the line things might be too tight. If you have a deep well have an extra pump on hand as well as a foot valve and even an extra pressure tank. I could go on and on but I'm sure you get the picture, readytogo is spot on, on this posting, so don't get caught with your pants down because Murphy can strike with vengeance, think ahead and when you can, get spares with the thought that perhaps there may be a time when those things may not be available.


----------

